# de (telle) façon que + mode



## sientific

Salut,

J'aimerais avoir si l'emploi de l'expression de "*telle façon que*" dans cette phrase est correcte?

"Il a vite raccroché de* telle façon que je n'aie* pas pu lui demander..." 

Merci!


----------



## quinoa

Il vaut mieux "si bien que je n'*ai* pa pu...". (avec l'indicatif)

- Tu t'habilles de telle façon que tu ressembles à un clochard.
(fait réel ----> indicatif)
- Tu t'habilles de telle façon qu'on te croirait un clochard.
(fait envisagé ----> conditionnel)


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui pour de telle façon que, mais comme quinoa, j'utiliserai l'indicatif.


----------



## dieuslava

Bonjour,
est-ce qu'il est correct d'utiliser "parler de façon que"  dans la phrase suivante ou c'est mieux "de manière que" ou autre chose :
Parlez doucement, mélodieusement; *parlez de façon que* vos paroles soient comme un baume pour celui qui vous entend maintenant.
Est-ce que le subjonctif est employé correctement ?
Je vous remercie de l'aide.


----------



## tilt

Bonjour,

Cette phrase est absolument correcte, à tous points de vue.


----------



## volo

Bonjour Dieuslava,

Le Larousse nous apprend que « de façon que ... «  peut se construire soit avec le subjonctif, soit avec l’indicatif, suivant qu’elle exprime soit le but, soit la conséquence.
De façon que, de telle façon que (+ subjonctif). Exprime le but : _"Ils se placent de façon, de telle façon que tout le monde les voie"._
De façon que, de telle façon que (+ indicatif). Exprime la conséquence : _"Ils se sont placés de telle façon (ou : de façon telle) que tout le monde les a vus".

_


----------



## mekman99

Dans la phrase ci-dessous, j'hésite sur l'emploi du présent simple ou du subjonctif, veuillez m'aider.

Il est tout le temps à son service de façon à ce qu'il ne peut (ou: puisse ?) pas se passer de lui.


Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut en effet le subjonctif, mais sans _à ce_.

_… de façon *à ce qu'*il ne *puisse* pas se passer de lui._ 
_… de façon *qu'*il ne *puisse* pas se passer de lui._


----------



## mekman99

snarkhunter said:


> On ne peut pas hésiter ici : le _subjonctif_ est obligatoire (on est dans l'hypothèse).


Merci snarkhunter ! Mais je ne comprends pas où consiste l'hypothèse? Est-ce dans le fait qu'on n'est pas sûrs qu'il puisse se passer de lui ou pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a en fait aucune hypothèse. Le *subjonctif* exprime le *but*, tandis que l'*indicatif* indiquerait la *conséquence*.


----------



## mekman99

Merci Maître Capello pour toutes ces précisions! Et est-ce qu'on peut dire sinon:
...au point qu'il ne puisse pas se passer de lui.
Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il se pourrait en fait que _de façon que_ ne soit pas approprié. Il faudrait que vous nous donniez le contexte complet. Qui sont les deux _il_ ? Que cherchez-vous à dire exactement ? S'agit-il vraiment d'un but ou est-ce une conséquence ?


----------



## mekman99

Je voudrais exprimer à quel point il lui est utile. Il lui est tellement utile qu'il ne peut (puisse?) pas se passer de lui. Il a besoin de lui presque en toute chose. A mon avis, c'est une conséquence.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous ne nous avez toujours pas donné le contexte complet ni expliqué qui sont les deux personnes…  Il faut impérativement préciser qui sont les deux _il_, le _son_ et le _lui_. En particulier, le second _il_ fait-il référence à la même personne que le premier _il_ ou s'agit-il au contraire de l'autre personne, représentée par le possessif _son_ ?


mekman99 said:


> Il est tout le temps à son service de façon à ce qu'il ne peut (ou: puisse ?) pas se passer de lui.


----------



## mekman99

Vous avez raison MC, c'est un peu ambigu.  Remplaçons-les par des noms pour enlever l’ambiguïté.
Il (Jack) est tout le temps à son (Paul) service de façon qu'il (Paul) ne puisse (ou: peut) pas se passer de lui (Jack).


----------



## Maître Capello

Si Jack fait vraiment en sorte que Paul soit dépendant de lui (Jack), alors la phrase est appropriée, car c'est bien là le but de Jack.

_Jack est tout le temps au service de Paul de *façon* que celui-ci ne *puisse* pas se passer de lui._ (but)​
Mais si ce n'est qu'une conséquence, ce qui est le sens le plus probable, votre phrase ne convient pas. Dans ce cas il faut dire :

_Jack est tout le temps au service de Paul de *sorte* que celui-ci ne *peut* pas se passer de lui._ (conséquence)​


----------



## mekman99

Merci Maître Capello ! C'est le deuxième sens que j'ai voulu exprimer (c.-à-d. la conséquence)
Maintenant j'ai bien compris la différence. On apprend toujours avec vous


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour,
Ce serait possible d'utiliser après "de façon que" le mode conditionnel? 
C'est correct dans cette  phrase? "Cette maladie est grave, de façon qu'au cas où elle se développerait il faudrait aller tout de suite chez le médecin"
merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Le conditionnel est possible après _de façon que_. Toutefois, dans votre contexte, c'est _de *sorte* que_ qui convient…


----------



## nicduf

Ou encore " Cette maladie est tellement grave que, si elle se développait, il faudrait aller tout de suite chez le médecin.


----------

